# Motivation of Racing Pigeons.



## mark.henry (Jan 15, 2001)

Does anybody have any ideas on how to motivate Widowhood Pigeons, Channel Pigeons and Young Birds during the race season? I do have some ideas as I already race my own birds, but I am always willing to learn something new from other fanciers.


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Hello and welcome!

As bigbird's plate is pretty full right now, there may be some delay in getting back to you--but he will answer!

For now, try "www.pigeon.org" This would be the American Pigeon Racing Union. They offer an extensive web site and a link to the Canadian Pigeon Racing Union. Both 
clubs specialize in "racing"; and both have proved invaluable in reuniting lost (banded) birds with their families.

We would love to know what you learn, as information changes over time.

--Ray


----------



## ONEEYEPIGEON (Oct 27, 2000)

I have some raceing pigeons , My question today is why do they only return to the coup
in two or three days? Mybe they are getting lost. Plus anyone know of a good wormer for these birds ? Thanks for any help. Walt


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

If your release your birds directly from your loft, they should return before dark. If they are not coming back before dark, they might be getting lost (this sometimes happens when they all follow a certain leader and the leader takes them away so far that they cannot get back before dark)
If you are releasing them a few miles from the loft, and they do not come back before dark, then they need additional training, closer to home.


----------



## ONEEYEPIGEON (Oct 27, 2000)

Thanks Bigbird , My pigeons are all mixed breed ,Some homers some whites And some racers , So i guess ill keep them close to home for awhile. Walt


----------

